# company chasing me for missing payment



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

What would you do?

Over four months ago I ordered some perishable building materials which cost £99 including the guaranteed delivery charge because I wanted the stuff in plenty of time for the weekend. Turns out they ordered the wrong stuff so set my plans back.
I ordered over the phone using either a visa which I no longer have or my switch card. They wouldnt order my stuff without an approved payment which is fair enough. I remember the conversation going along the lines of, " yes thats gone through, will give you a bell when your stuff is ready for collection" 
I have since completed a repeat order which went exactly the same way.
I sent one of the lads from work to collect the stuff and he took it to my home leaving the paperwork in an envelope.
Fast forward to yesterday and the guy who originally took my order phones to say I owe them £99 as they have no record of payment on their accounts.
I have since thrown any receipts away as the stuff has been used and is okay. ( I still have the paperwork from the second order as I have not used that yet)
A quick check of my bank and I cant see the first payment. I dont have the visa account anymore ( but I know it is still livef or 6 months after closing the account and it may be possible to speak to the card provider)
So maybe they are right in that for what ever reason they didnt process the payment.
My argument is, they should be able to speak to the Merchant (till receipt) provide, they have left it for 4 months when surely they should reconcile at least every month, they would not have ordered this special item in without an approved payment this by their own admission even on the second order.

So what would you do?

Its really peed me off after 4 months they now say I owe them £99. £30 of which was a guaranteed delivery which they failed on anyway and wouldnt refund on! Surely during this conversation they could have mentioned then if the payment hadnt been made anyway?
I cant prove I made a payment and they cant prove either way? They certainly dont have a delivery note with my signature on!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Turn it around, you 'thought' a buyer had paid you so you sent them the goods that you have paid for.

Sometime later, you realise that the buyers payment didn't get processed. Would you just leave it or ask them to honour the payment that 'never was'?

Knowing or not knowing that a payment has been processed is an everyday occurrence, the trader not taking the payment and never asking for it afterwards is their lookout and a bonus for you.

But.....If they realise their mistake some time down the line then I think, personally, you should cough up. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

OP - if the order was paid for, it should take relatively little work for you to get the info from your (old) credit card company to clear up the situation quite easily. 

Mistakes can happen, and if you can prove you paid it, they'll go away. However, personally, if they had charged me a £30 delivery charge and didn't deliver, I'd be chasing them for that in the same manner that they're chasing you now. 

If it turns out that for whatever reason, it wasn't paid, you can pay them the £69 that they're owed as the goods were collected. 

Fairly easy one to sort I'd say.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It won't be hard to find out if you've paid. If you haven't paid I think it's the decent and honest thing to settle your debts. I would make an offer without the original express delivery charge though.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Your bank or credit card company will keep your statements on record for a period of time even if the account is closed, if you do internet banking you can view them online, if you've paid it'll be there, show the company your statement & sorted


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input.
At the time they wouldn't refund my delivery charge as they still had to order the stuff in so I took this on the chin even though I wasn't happy.
When they got back in touch the first thing in my head was to pay up but minus the delivery cost, just as you guys suggested :thumb:
I just thought this would be really arsey as they did have to bring it in specially and the problem was at the manufacturing end sending the wrong stuff.
Four months though! Every shop I have been in this week has said they don't believe it as they reconcile every day! I am refitting a bathroom so spending a fortune with many retailers.


----------

